# Prayed to Zeus the other day...prayer was answered



## ShakeyHands (Aug 28, 2012)

About a month ago I took my road test the second time. First time I flunked; I was so nervous I couldn't hardly press the pedal properly. Tried again, except this time I said a little prayer to myself asking Zeus to help me get my license... Not only did I get it, but I actually would have failed had the instructor not given me a pass even though I made an error he deemed as an automatic fail (it was snowing I and I was traveling a tad bit fast and I skid on the ice). 

Now, I don't believe on any gods, but its apparent how easily someone can get roped into ideas of miracles just because things are against the odds. Either things occurred randomly in my favor, God helped me even though I blasphemed against him, or Zeus is the one and only true God...

Ironically, after I got my license my mom told me to thank god, knowing how upset I was that I failed the first time; shes really religious...if only she knew which god helped me


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

You passed because you drove well and the instructor gave you a pass on your error.

There was some good driving and a little bit of luck. No God helped you to pass. You did it yourself. Well done.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Zeus from Greek mythology?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

It seems like prayer helps relieve some tension. It makes sense too. Must be partly why religion is common imo.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Nathan18 said:


> You passed because you drove well and the instructor gave you a pass on your error.
> 
> There was some good driving and a little bit of luck. No God helped you to pass. You did it yourself. Well done.


----------



## ShakeyHands (Aug 28, 2012)

Nah, I didn't even remember that I made that prayer until afterwards, nothing but me and that instructor had anything to do with what happened. I couldve prayed to my foot and the results would've been the same, I'm just trying to show that good things happen regardless of what I pray and to whom I pray it... I don't believe in zeus of greece nor the god of the bible...


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

euphoria04 said:


> #


If there was a joke in the OP, I don't see it. Whatever it is was has definitely has gone over my head.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

ShakeyHands said:


> Nah, I didn't even remember that I made that prayer until afterwards, nothing but me and that instructor had anything to do with what happened. I couldve prayed to my foot and the results lwould've been the same, I'm just trying to show that good things happen regardless of what I pray and to whom I pray it... I don't believe in zeus of greece nor the god of the bible...


You don't even need to believe in yourself actually. Or in the car you are driving, or in your mom. I had given my driving test a loooong tlme ago but I kinda still remember what had happened. I had studied for it real hard with my dad the first time (well drove a lot actually, the written was a breeze). And on the day of the test I had someone cut me off rather badly and I pressed on the brakes hard. Automatic fail. The second time, I was sure I would fail. I took my test in a pick up which my friend loaned me. It had a terrible transmission and a broken taillight. I made jerky starts and jerky stops, no one really cared and I passed. Sometimes, its all a bit too random ,methinks :roll


----------



## ShakeyHands (Aug 28, 2012)

pazuzuinxs said:


> Sometimes, its all a bit too random ,methinks :roll


That's my issue with road tests, too much personal discretion from the I instructor. First time i failed the lady i had was a *****...


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Peregrínus said:


> It seems like prayer helps relieve some tension. It makes sense too. Must be partly why religion is common imo.


Yeah, that's what I feel. Plus the whole self-fulfilling prophecy thing. They think they're gonna succeed, because they prayed, so they feel more motivated, so they work harder, so they actually do succeed. I guess religion in a moderate degree is actually healthy. Doesn't mean it's true, of course, but still healthy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShakeyHands said:


> That's my issue with road tests, too much personal discretion from the I instructor. First time i failed the lady i had was a *****...


If you prayed to Zeus, he might want something in return!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ntln said:


> Yeah, that's what I feel. Plus the whole self-fulfilling prophecy thing. They think they're gonna succeed, because they prayed, so they feel more motivated, so they work harder, so they actually do succeed. I guess religion in a moderate degree is actually healthy. Doesn't mean it's true, of course, but still healthy.


Yeah I'd agree with this, getting a belief of a greater goal to strive for in life must feel so good.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooray for Zeus!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The old gods seemed like they were more hands-on. If something was amiss they came down from Mount Olympus and sorted it out. You just don't see that anymore.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

JH1983 said:


> The old gods seemed like they were more hands-on. If something was amiss they came down from Mount Olympus and sorted it out. You just don't see that anymore.


Yeah, they were pretty awesome! Well, except the kidnapping your wife that Zeus occasionally did :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Must be evidence that Zeus exists!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You handled the car we'll in a out of control situation and did every thing right in what you had control over so you and only you passed the test . Also driving is experience and you showed you are capable 
Congratulations


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Since this post I have strictly started praying to Odin. He never answers my prayers. So I have proof he doesn't exist...or maybe he is an uncaring god.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Well now I don't know about Zeus - I think I'm going to start praying to this woman - I think she's great.

Btw - why does God always have to be some boring old white guy? How come she can't be black - and young(ish)?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

You can pray to anything and smaller wishes will be encountered sometime along your life. Nothing almighty necessarily grants fortune on you for being a special snowflake.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

masterridley said:


> Yeah, they were pretty awesome! Well, except the kidnapping your wife that Zeus occasionally did :b


All you could really do would be feel honored that your wife must be smoking hot to catch the attention of the gods.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Praise Zeus!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Zeus from Greek mythology?


Yes, not the one from Jewish mythology.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

pazuzuinxs said:


> Since this post I have strictly started praying to Odin. He never answers my prayers. So I have proof he doesn't exist...or maybe he is an uncaring god.


I have read many books where it was of the popular opinion that we existed to amuse the Old Gods, and they would throw situations at us for their amusement. They were viewed as cruel, uncaring, and many other things.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Zeus.. hah! I love it!
To the guy above me.. if you smell like gear oil.. can I sniff you ^^ luv that smell lol


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

^ lmao sure

I want to add about my previous post, as I was not specific... that was in reference to the Old Gods, those of the Saxons and Northmen... I haven't seen anything similar about the Greek or Roman Gods.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Sure you want to pray to the one who turns into animals and has sex with strange women? You might wind up owing him a little something-something.

Greek gods are perverts.


----------



## antago (Feb 9, 2014)

I definitely believe that Zeus can be one of many creative titles for an actual benevolent, high-spirit; I'd certainly say that your heart knows more in this instance because it is your story. If you would like Zeus to unveil himself in greater, more loving ways—this will come true.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

licorice said:


> Sure you want to pray to the one who turns into animals and has sex with strange women? You might wind up owing him a little something-something.
> 
> Greek gods are perverts.


Some Celtic myths make mention of a deity impersonating a man by changing form in order to sleep with his woman. That'd upset me just as much, I think.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe I would pray to Loki next and have a god-fight!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Now Loki, there's a fun god. any prankster god is okay by me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

all hail zues!!


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I always viewed those gods in mythos as more of characters shared by other mythos too, rather than specific individuals. For example, isn't what the Greeks call Prometheus the fallen angel Lucifer in Jewish/biblical stories? Both supposedly stole fire/light/knowledge/seed from another authority kind of character. Now anybody can guess who the Zeus character is supposed to be...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LeeMann said:


> I always viewed those gods in mythos as more of characters shared by other mythos too, rather than specific individuals. For example, isn't what the Greeks call Prometheus the fallen angel Lucifer in Jewish/biblical stories? Both supposedly stole fire/light/knowledge/seed from another authority kind of character. Now anybody can guess who the Zeus character is supposed to be...


Are you talking about how one myth steals ideas, characters and stories from another? Its funny you mention that. You should look to Christianity then and observe all the content it stole from religions and mythology that far predated it. Its the easiest way to identify fraudulence. Examine chronological order and see who and what came first, and which was the copy of another.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Noca said:


> Are you talking about how one myth steals ideas, characters and stories from another? Its funny you mention that. You should look to Christianity then and observe all the content it stole from religions and mythology that far predated it. Its the easiest way to identify fraudulence. Examine chronological order and see who and what came first, and which was the copy of another.


Well, while mostly I agree, the word 'steal' would be a problem for me. For example, you will find many different cultures (or belief systems/mythos) describing the earth. But that doesn't mean they were stealing from one another. I think the reason is that the entity they share in description is relatively timeless. So you can basically take 2 routes:

(1) Those god-like characters in the mythos are actually timeless entities, at least in the context of human life on earth. And the people are trying to describe the same entities.

(2) The stories are just fabrications (or imaginations, or personifications/deification of real life events/objects) that hop from one mythos to another.

Either way the conclusion lies in proving whether 'the gods' are real or not.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Noca said:


> Are you talking about how one myth steals ideas, characters and stories from another? Its funny you mention that. You should look to Christianity then and observe all the content it stole from religions and mythology that far predated it. Its the easiest way to identify fraudulence. Examine chronological order and see who and what came first, and which was the copy of another.


And this is one of the biggest reasons why I got off religion. There is too much of a pattern. I was also recently following the progress of Buddhism through the ages. Again a very specific pattern, from inherently animistic views to deism and abstract monotheism...


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

LeeMann said:


> Well, while mostly I agree, the word 'steal' would be a problem for me. For example, you will find many different cultures (or belief systems/mythos) describing the earth. But that doesn't mean they were stealing from one another. I think the reason is that the entity they share in description is relatively timeless. So you can basically take 2 routes:
> 
> (1) Those god-like characters in the mythos are actually timeless entities, at least in the context of human life on earth. And the people are trying to describe the same entities.
> 
> ...


1) The same pattern is observed in folk tales. Very similar concepts across countries. In fact if you read Grimm you will be sometimes surprised at how similar it is to some Russian folk literature. Curious coincidence?
2) I forget my Norse mythology but it had a very satisfying ending with the coming of Christianity. The new God taking over was explained elegantly with the demise of the old Norse gods.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

pazuzuinxs said:


> 1) The same pattern is observed in folk tales. Very similar concepts across countries. In fact if you read Grimm you will be sometimes surprised at how similar it is to some Russian folk literature. Curious coincidence?


Right. So what I meant in option 1 is, that 'the gods' in those stories are real characters that have existed (and continue to do so) in history. So what people are writing is about the real thing.

For example, I may write about how there is a big thing I call 'sky'. I might go on with the descriptions that it is blue, it is big, it is up and unreachable, etc. A guy 500 years later might write similar story with a different name for the sky ('yks' maybe?). That doesn't mean the guy stole my story. The only variables that change are the language (names of the characters in the stories) and the Author's opinion (love/hate relationship with those characters).



> 2) I forget my Norse mythology but it had a very satisfying ending with the coming of Christianity. The new God taking over was explained elegantly with the demise of the old Norse gods.


I still have to figure out the common elements of the Norse mythologies and Jewish mythos. For example, what character in the Bible is closely related to the 'Thor' character.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

LeeMann said:


> Right. So what I meant in option 1 is, that 'the gods' in those stories are real characters that have existed (and continue to do so) in history. So what people are writing is about the real thing.
> 
> For example, I may write about how there is a big thing I call 'sky'. I might go on with the descriptions that it is blue, it is big, it is up and unreachable, etc. A guy 500 years later might write similar story with a different name for the sky ('yks' maybe?). That doesn't mean the guy stole my story. The only variables that change are the language (names of the characters in the stories) and the Author's opinion (love/hate relationship with those characters).
> 
> I still have to figure out the common elements of the Norse mythologies and Jewish mythos. For example, what character in the Bible is closely related to the 'Thor' character.


Yes, I agree and totally feel your point is correct. A simple illustration might be the Heathrow airport. A lot of different people arrive at the airport from different countries, and they all describe it differently with some similar elements. The airport itself does not change though. 
Thor might have some equivalents in the lesser saints of the old testament. Not sure though.


----------

